# Sparks - Dave Sheldon



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Dave was at Hull Tech, getting his PMG,in 1954/55.

We were great pals at that time.

I never saw him again after that but did have one radio chat with him when he was on a United Towing Company Tug running out of Hong Kong (Mid to late 1956) I was on Shell's "Naticina" going north up the China Sea to Niigata.

You'd remember him if you knew him - very blonde - very good looking and and expert at picking up the girls.....for all his mates too! The nights we had at Hull Town Hall Dances....!

Anyone know where he went?


----------

